# La Titan Desert!! quienes van?!!



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

echenle un vistazo a ese!!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

En noviembre pasado me toco correr la ruta con bastantes mexicanos, fue el mayor numero de mexicas de la historia de la carrera, fuimos 15!!!
ahora aca vamos ya apuntados 2 regios, 2 de coahuila, 1 de Sinaloa... alguien mas????


----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

Se ve muy chido!!! perdón por mi ignorancia pero eso donde es??? Cuántos kilómetros se recorren???


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

vocho77 said:


> Se ve muy chido!!! perdón por mi ignorancia pero eso donde es??? Cuántos kilómetros se recorren???


Google is your friend:
http://www.google.com.mx/#hl=es&exp...=titan+des&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=c8745a6f7b6f74a8


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

*Ya quedan pocos dias*

Ya quedan casi 45 dias para la carrera, ya tenemos casi todo listo, excepto las piernas jajaaja...mala onda que no vaya mas raza, por lo pronto la raza en el foro espanol ha dado buen recibimiento a los mexicanos...alguien ya ha corrido la bc race??


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

MarcoL said:


> ...mala onda que no vaya mas raza,
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Gracias !!


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Como les fue?


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

pues sobrevivimos!!!!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

MarcoL said:


> pues sobrevivimos!!!!


Esa es toda la reseña? Pics


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

la verdad es que podían haber escogido algo con mas sombra como la TransAlp!!!

pues MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES !!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

La verdad aparte de $$ se necesitan muchas ganas y entrenar muy duro además de una buena preparación mental, Felicidades !!!!!
Pasen fotos y reseña completa.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

MarcoL said:


> pues sobrevivimos!!!!


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MarcoL , ándele , aviéntese un buen relato de como fue esa dura competencia día a día , di los nombres de tus compañeros mexicanos que recorrieron la ruta , no importa el lugar en que hayan quedado , el puro hecho de terminar esa prueba habla del nivel de mountain bikers que ustedes son .

Personalmente me parece que ustedes son de los mejores y mas completos ciclistas de éste foro , claro que se que hay otros muy buenos, pero para mí quien se avienta la Titan está en otro nivel .

Si bikers que ganan una carrerita regional o en su colonia los sacan hasta en revistas ja ja ja, ustedes que realmente hicieron una odisea ciclista merecen el reconocimiento de por lo menos éste foro .

Anímense y publiquen ese gran evento en el que participaron tan exitosamente !!!

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Gracias last biker, somos iguales que todos! Manana con gusto subire unas fotos, acabo de regresar de viaje de trabajo casi dos semanas sin llegar a casa, de mexico fuimoslos siguientes, fernando salazar, rodrigo gonzalez, jorge schiller, y su servilleta marco leal, el ultimo dia estuvo bueno, una perdida, y diarrea, jaja, ah una llanta deshecha, la comkda nos harto, puro atun y tomata con pasta sin sabor, los campamentos olian a camello mojado, conco dias oliendo asi, creo que fue lo me mas nos pego, el dia uno estuvo horrible aunque la distancia no fue mucha solo 80kms sin mucho ascenso las roca sedimentaria aun con la doble suspension te revienta las nachas, las dunas estan bien gachotas, te entra arena en los pies y te lija todo, lo mismo en la licra o culote como le dicem alla, el calor esta bueno, la organizacion de pelicula, el bato ese eras se cree hecho a mano, la gringa de rebecca rusch que ya le hemos visto tambien en los conquistadores es buenisima onda, buen cotorreo, los españoles en general nos trataron bastante bien, aun que solian decir, venganse a cenar pues les queremos dar una acogida y como buenos mejicanos deciamos.....neeee. Ya cenamos, tks, y los chavos no entendian los albures asi que teniamos que explicarlos, jaja, en fin esta buena, terminamos, aun traigo cruda de bici, por ahora solo a rutear y correr, sig semana si Dios permite pues si agarrare la mtb...saludosy pedales!!


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Excelente articulo sacado del blog del gran Milton.
EL ESPIRITU TITAN 



En la mitología grecorromana Titán era el hijo de Urano y hermano primogénito de Saturno; y se llamaba titán a cualquiera de sus hijos o descendientes. Una de las acepciones de la palabra titán en el diccionario enciclopédico Espasa Calpe hace referencia a un “sujeto de excepcional poder, que descuella en algún aspecto”.

Nuestros titanes se parecen más a los segundos que a los primeros, son mortales y son hombres corrientes que luchan por alcanzar un objetivo: llegar a la meta día tras día y finalizar la carrera –éste es el de la mayoría–; otros –muy pocos– luchan por alcanzar la gloria y ganar la carrera o estar entre los 50 primeros. Hablamos de los corredores de la Titan Desert, una emblemática carrera de mountain bike que transcurre por el desierto marroquí. Para ello se preparan física y mentalmente durante meses, sabiendo que allí puede irse todo al traste en un instante con problemas mecánicos; caídas; desfallecimientos; o simplemente tener un mal día. Todo ello es propiciado por las condiciones adversas en que se disputa la prueba, con temperaturas extremas; viento en contra; terrenos muy duros, repletos de arena y de piedras, en los que cada pedalada es todo un esfuerzo monumental; las noches en el campamento durmiendo en colchones en el suelo de las famosas jaimas –las tiendas donde se duerme en el desierto–; los problemas gastrointestinales a los que todo el mundo está expuesto allí y un largo y extenuante etcétera.





Los corredores llegan a meta cada día con barro hasta en las cejas, agotados física y mentalmente, muertos de hambre y abatidos. Pese a todo ello, todos los corredores acuden con ánimo y entusiasmo a la cita desértica. “Es un reto, intentas superar objetivos. En una prueba como la Titan Desert te encuentras con muchos factores que hacen que descubras tus propios límites. Estos retos y las ganas de superarlos son los que te empujan a correr este tipo de carreras” nos asegura Javi Lanzuela, un integrante del equipo Albacar Valle de Benasque que ha corrido en tres ocasiones la carrera. En la presente edición ha sido el trigésimo octavo, cumpliendo su objetivo que era “estar entre los cincuenta primeros”. Milton Ramos, ha sido el segundo clasificado a tan solo 53 segundos del primer clasificado, Roberto Heras. Milton, la sonrisa de la Titan –como le llamaban allí algunos participantes–, no es profesional de la bicicleta, pero entrena muy duro y compite a la altura de exprofesionales y está muy preparado. “Para mí es muy bonito correr una carrera como ésta, ya que siempre me he considerado un dromedario” bromea el hondureño afincado desde hace varios años en Sabiñánigo, y añade: “es una de las carreras en que he desempeñado mi mejor papel, además a mí el desierto me atrae mucho”. Juan Tudela, Director ejecutivo de La Vida es Bella, una empresa que se encarga de hacer packs de regalo de diferente tipo: cenas románticas, aventura, fines de semana de ensueño y un sinfín de experiencias inolvidables para regalar, cambió el traje y la oficina por la bici y el desierto. Para él la carrera “es el camino, lo que suceda en él, es el paisaje, es la convivencia, es la aventura, el no saber con lo que te vas a encontrar. En definitiva, es una experiencia que seguramente marcará un antes y un después”. “Desde principio de temporada me había marcado conseguir de nuevo la victoria en la Titan Desert como principal objetivo del año y haberla ganado con unos rivales tan fuertes me hace sentir muy orgulloso” decía exultante en la meta de Granada Roberto Heras, ganador de la prueba por tercera vez y exciclista profesional con tres Vueltas a España en su haber.






Este año ha sido la sexta edición de la carrera y ha presentado novedades con respecto a otros años: la carrera ha sido de seis etapas en vez de cinco; se ha cruzado el charco y se ha recorrido una etapa en territorio español –se salió de las dunas de Erfoud y se terminó en Granada, pasando por Sierra Nevada–; se han hecho 600 kilómetros de carrera; y han corrido casi 500 corredores, mientras que en las pasadas ediciones no se pasaba de los 350 participantes. En la etapa maratón, que se dividía en dos etapas, la segunda y la tercera, los corredores no podían recibir asistencia mecánica ni de los fisioterapeutas, debían cargar con lo necesario para pasar la noche en una jaima común para todos los participantes y además recorrían la etapa más larga de la carrera con 137 km en la tercera etapa, la más larga de la historia de la Titan Desert. La segunda era de 103 km.

La Titan –como la llaman los participantes– es una prueba muy disputada en cabeza, pero abierta a todo el mundo que quiera correrla. Requiere una gran preparación, pero no excluye a nadie de correrla. A lo largo de la corta historia de la carrera, han corrido incluso discapacitados, participantes que les faltaba un brazo o una pierna, participantes con problemas de visión o incluso algún sordomudo, y han logrado terminar. Para la mayoría es un reto. Tampoco hay exclusión por edad, hay varias categorías. La edad mínima para participar es 16 años y no hay edad máxima. “Ha sido una carrera muy dura, como era de esperar. Veníamos a eso, a sufrir en los 600 quilómetros que empezaron en Erfoud y han terminado en Granada”, indicaba Javi Moracho al finalizar la prueba en la meta de Granada. Javi es un exatleta olímpico que cumple 54 años el próximo agosto y ha sido campeón de España y de Europa de los 110 metros vallas. “Los resultados eran muy importantes –dice Javi en referencia a su época de atleta profesional–, aquí los resultados son anecdóticos, esto es muy bonito hay una mezcla de profesionales y amateurs que se juntan y es bonito compartir esta semana en las jaimas por el desierto con muy pocas necesidades”. Él es un claro ejemplo de que la edad no excluye en esta carrera.





Aunque la mayoría de titanes participen con la ilusión de cumplir un reto y pasen desapercibidos en carrera, o lleguen de los últimos y no logren ningún resultado espectacular, vuelven a casa con una satisfacción enorme y con la sensación de haber hecho algo grande, es algo que recuerdan el resto de sus vidas. Precisamente ése es el espíritu titán, ir a la prueba y lograr el reto planteado, sea cual sea. Es un sacrificio colosal con una recompensa inconmensurable para todos aquellos que logran su alcanzar su meta. Los corredores profesionales o que han sido profesionales remarcan el contacto con los demás corredores y la convivencia en el campamento, y los corredores amateurs se muestran contentísimos por poder estar en carrera y conviviendo junto a sus ídolos durante seis días. Óscar Pereiro, ganador del Tour de Francia de 2006, tras ganar la cuarta etapa, comentaba: “Esta victoria es diferente, son carreras más disputadas, de muchísimo peligro, muchísimo riesgo, es una aventura muy bonita, sobre todo por la convivencia en el campamento por las tardes, con los compañeros. En el Tour ganas la etapa te encierras en la habitación, en el hotel y al día siguiente ni te acuerdas que has ganado la etapa”. “El primer día llegué a pensar qué cojones hacía yo en esta carrera, pero me he ido encontrando mejor, empiezo a tener buenas sensaciones y empiezo a disfrutar”, decía el gallego sobre la dureza extrema de la prueba. “Es una satisfacción el haber llegado a meta, sobre todo haber aguantado físicamente y mentalmente. El ambiente es sensacional entre los corredores durante la carrera, es lo que llamamos el espíritu titán” comentaba Javi Moracho al finalizar la prueba. Para Javi Lanzuela, el espíritu Titán “son las ganas vivir una gran aventura, de disfrutar de una gran carrera en la que cada uno tiene sus propios retos personales, y encuentras valores como el compañerismo entre los corredores y muy buen ambiente en general”.




El espíritu titán es aquel que cuando se ha llegado al límite, te dice que hay que traspasarlo y llegar un poco más lejos; pero va más allá de superar un reto, de superar los propios límites, hacer algo grande y del esfuerzo personal, va mucho más allá de todo eso. El espíritu titán entraña amistad, compañerismo y solidaridad. En carrera los corredores se ayudan; se dan relevos unos a otros sin conocerse; comparten la poca comida que tienen o un poco de agua si es necesario; se paran a ayudar a un corredor que se ha caído y están con él hasta que llega la asistencia médica; se prestan material para la bicicleta en carrera, si un corredor le falta una pieza y otro no compite se la presta en total libertad; se ayudan a reparar los problemas mecánicos que pueda tener la bicicleta. En la carrera todos son compañeros y todos son amigos. La mayoría de corredores definen la Titan como “esfuerzo, amistad y compañerismo”. Para Moracho la Titan es “esfuerzo y convivencia”. Josu García escribía en su blog tras su primera participación en la emblemática carrera: “Me ha parecido increíble el buen espíritu de la prueba. Desde el corredor anónimo que va contigo a cola de pelotón ofreciéndote su rueda hasta el ex profesional que se presta a dejarte unos parches para las llagas”.

El equipo Albacar Valle de Benasque fue un claro ejemplo de compañerismo. Como hemos dicho antes, Javier Lanzuela corría para estar entre los cincuenta primeros, pero sus compañeros y amigos Lucas Rivera, Unai Güerri y Christian Bielsa tenían como objetivo finalizar la prueba. Desde el primer día los tres pasaron problemas físicos y varios apuros. Unai al finalizar la primera etapa, en la que sufrió problemas de deshidratación y vomitó varias veces, agradecía a sus compañeros el trabajo realizado: “Suerte que mis compañeros me han llevado hasta la meta y hemos cumplido el objetivo de acabar, estoy contento de haber llegado”. Los tres corredores llegaron casi cada día juntos a meta, o separados por muy poco tiempo. Se ayudaban entre ellos y si uno iba mal, era ayudado por sus compañeros; no importaba sentirse mejor y poder ir más rápido, lo primero era el compañero.




Después de ver por todo lo que pasan los titanes, lo más lógico es preguntarse si realmente disfrutan encima de la bicicleta pasando por todo lo que pasan en esos seis días y si esa satisfacción enorme de la que hablan compensa. En carrera los corredores sufren, pero disfrutan. “Los deportistas en general somos un poco masocas. Esa mezcla de disfrute y sufrimiento es lo que nos produce placer”, remarca Moracho. “He disfrutado mucho, han sido muchas sensaciones, mucho sufrimiento, pero he disfrutado. Vale la pena”, comentaba exhausto Alfonso Zafra, integrante del equipo Nop System- Golden Bikes de La Garriga, al finalizar la sexta y última etapa. Jaume Alvado del equipo Team Wild Wolf de Altea coincidía con Alfonso: “Hemos disfrutado mucho, hemos corrido con gente muy competitiva y hemos cumplido nuestro objetivo, ha valido la pena”.

Los corredores sufren, pero al cumplir su objetivo disfrutan y eso vale más que todo el sufrimiento por el que pasan. “Cuando acabas, dices que no quieres volver más allí, pero a los veinte días ya estás pensando en organizarte para ir al siguiente año”, comentaba Juantxu Abasolo, un aventurero vasco que corre varias pruebas de este tipo a lo largo del año. Joan Serra, compañero de Alfonso no duda en repetir otro año: “Al cabo de una semana no te acuerdas de las cosas malas, sólo de lo bueno”. Por su parte, Moracho coincide con los dos anteriores: “Primero hay que dejar pasar unos días para que se vaya el dolor en el cuerpo y en las piernas sobre todo, pero es una satisfacción muy grande y la idea es volver”.

El espíritu titán es precisamente eso, compañerismo y amistad, la pasión por el esfuerzo y las ganas de volver a sobrepasar los propios límites y volver a superar grandes retos. Después de lo que hemos visto, podemos afirmar que los corredores son verdaderos titanes, desde el ganador, Roberto Heras, hasta Juan Tudela, el último clasificado de la pasada edición. Para él, como escribía en el blog de su empresa al finalizar la carrera, la experiencia ha sido formidable a pesar de todo lo que ha sufrido: “Viajar, vivir y superarse se convertían en una sola esencia, la esencia de un recuerdo, el recuerdo de un sueño, el sueño de un futuro; y el futuro de mi próxima experiencia que sorprendentemente ya estoy empezando a pensar”.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

MarcoL said:


> Gracias last biker, somos iguales que todos! ............
> 
> ...........aun traigo cruda de bici, por ahora solo a rutear y correr, sig semana si Dios permite pues si agarrare la mtb...saludosy pedales!!


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado Marco :

Antes que nada una gran felicitación por la hazaña que han logrado , en competencias de esta clase, nivel ,dureza y distancia ,se necesita mucho entrenamiento, constancia , resistencia, entereza y pelotas .... el solo terminar ya es una hazaña que solo la lograron 442 super ciclistas , y ustedes cuatro están entre ellos y con lugares en la general muy destacados , algo para que lo platiquen con orgullo toda la vida , han puesto muy alto el listón , la Titan Desert es otro boleto .

Hay que reconocer cuando alguien logra terminar recorridos como la Titan , tengo amigos que son excelentes y bien entrenados ciclistas y que sin embargo por alguna u otra razón se han tronado en competencias como La Ruta de los Conquistadores , también tengo cuates que la han logrado y según mi percepción , la Titan es mas dura ,seguramente hay quien opine diferente y todas las opiniones son respetables, personalmente reconozco que terminar la Titan no lo hace cualquiera si no solo unos cuantos privilegiados .

Para un servidor ustedes son un ejemplo a seguir, sobre todo para los jóvenes ciclistas que están en éste foro , también es de admirar la sencillez y modestia en cuanto a su logro .

El mtb es un deporte increíble, igual se disfruta rodando solo tres veces por semana, como realizando proezas como ustedes.

Nuevamente mi reconocimiento por tu logro y el de tus amigos y en lo personal mi admiración para deportistas como ustedes.

Saludos.

The last biker


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Estimado Marco :
> 
> ...


muchas gracias nuevamente Last biker, y coincido contigo que el mtb es un deporte increible que nos permite alcanzar el limite!!

un abrazo !! y muchas gracias por tus mensajes!!


----------

